# Biting budgie for seemingly no reason?



## stellly (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this site. I need some help with my budgie Skyla. Pretty sure it's a she. She seems to really like biting my hand for no obvious reason! I put my hand just inside the cage, like nowhere near her or her perches, and she just comes over and bites all over my hand. why??? Even if my hand isn't inside her cage and it's just resting outside, she likes to fly to the bars and peck at my fingers. And i can tell it's not just an affectionate nibble or anything, it really hurts and has pierced through skin so many times. Whenever she does this I try to stay there because I heard that if you do nothing they'll ignore it but Skyla just keeps biting until I can't stand the pain and take my hand away. I've had her for a while, not sure how long, so she's not new and is definitely not scared of humans or anything, she's kept in a busy room where there is a lot of noise and action during the day. But I've thought that maybe she is just bored, because she's a single budgie and thinks biting my finger is really fun. But she always talks to the birds outside and she's always playing with toys. Well, sorry for the long post but hoping for some advice from experienced budgie-owners here!!


----------



## DatTeenSass (May 25, 2016)

stellly said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site. I need some help with my budgie Skyla. Pretty sure it's a she. She seems to really like biting my hand for no obvious reason! I put my hand just inside the cage, like nowhere near her or her perches, and she just comes over and bites all over my hand. why??? Even if my hand isn't inside her cage and it's just resting outside, she likes to fly to the bars and peck at my fingers. And i can tell it's not just an affectionate nibble or anything, it really hurts and has pierced through skin so many times. Whenever she does this I try to stay there because I heard that if you do nothing they'll ignore it but Skyla just keeps biting until I can't stand the pain and take my hand away. I've had her for a while, not sure how long, so she's not new and is definitely not scared of humans or anything, she's kept in a busy room where there is a lot of noise and action during the day. But I've thought that maybe she is just bored, because she's a single budgie and thinks biting my finger is really fun. But she always talks to the birds outside and she's always playing with toys. Well, sorry for the long post but hoping for some advice from experienced budgie-owners here!!


Not that im experienced im sure you will get better help from our longer time members but perhaps shes in the midst of a molt and is getting moody or aggitated? 
Does she come out of the cage at all? Maybe she needs a good stretching of her wings... i dunno, maybe one of the other members here would be better ****en to help. I mean you have had her for a while though, right?


----------



## stellly (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply and the helpful suggestions! Yes, perhaps that may be why. No I have not let her out in a long time because she's untamed and I am worried about her getting hurt, mess around the house, getting her back in etc etc. I am working on taming her currently, if only she would stop biting me. Sometimes she stands on the perch and flaps her wings manically, does that mean she needs exercise and wants to go outside? Alright, I will further await replies from other long-time members. Thanks again!


----------



## DatTeenSass (May 25, 2016)

stellly said:


> Thank you very much for your reply and the helpful suggestions! Yes, perhaps that may be why. No I have not let her out in a long time because she's untamed and I am worried about her getting hurt, mess around the house, getting her back in etc etc. I am working on taming her currently, if only she would stop biting me. Sometimes she stands on the perch and flaps her wings manically, does that mean she needs exercise and wants to go outside? Alright, I will further await replies from other long-time members. Thanks again!


i have actually seen my own baby albino "Lea" do the perch sitting or standing and randomly flap her wings like she wants to take off like a rocket ship. Usually i open the cage and she will climb on out... perhaps thats it. I try to give both my girls at least an hour out of the cage time to stretch... if they want back in they climb back in if i dont put them back in.

BB would right out attack my hands inside or outside of the cage when i first got him... but now he just wants to fly around... or try too. i had his wings clipped when i got him so he wouldnt take off and hurt himself.

Just if they are going to be out make sure you have the windows closed and any and all mirrors covered so she doesnt run into them thinking its a way out.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.

I'm sorry you are having problems with your Skyla. 
When did you notice this change on her behaviour? Did this biting happen gradually or was it out of the blue? Were there any changes on her environment recently? How old is Skyla?

It's true that in certain situations, budgies can be more moody and express their disapproval by biting. They can do so when they do not wish to have a closer interaction with us, when they are scared and feel threatened and when their safe boundaries aren't being respected.
Budgies can be more sensitive and resort to biting when moulting and also as they are coming into breeding condition.
Do you happen to have a mirror or mirrored toys on the cage? 
Mirrors can cause a lot of problems in the long run, especially when budgies develop an unhealthy attachment to them and lose interest on having a closer interaction and bond with us. In many cases the attachment to the mirror and the over protection the budgie has over the "friend" on the mirror would lead to a more dominant and territorial behaviour and this will translate into hard biting.

You will find valuable information here at the Taming and Bonding section and the information and tips on how to form a better bond with your Skyla will be extremely useful. Be sure to check the sticky threads at the top part of this forum.

You can start by checking these two links:
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

And about your Skyla's gender, if you post a picture taken in natural lighting showing the whole beak/cere area, we will be able to tell if she's a female or not.

Best of luck with Skyla!


----------

